# Achtung: META AM - Gefährliche Abnutzung des Gabelschafts



## seb_666 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi  Leute!

Wer ein 2012er oder 2013er Meta AM und eine Gabel mit tapered Schaft besitzt, dem empfehle ich, sich den Gabelschaft mal genauer anzuschauen.

Durch die innenverlegten Züge schleifen die Zughüllen am Gabelschaft und tragen dort reichlich Material ab.
Das ganze sieht nach 12 Monaten und knapp 3000km dann so aus:





im Detail:





Es ist schwierig zu fotografieren, aber da fehlen geschätzt 0,5-1 mm Material!

Was passieren kann, wenn der Schaft unter Belastung bricht, brauche ich Euch ja nicht ausmalen.

Ich habe versucht das im Rahmen der Garantie über meinem Händler zu klären, aber Commencal stellt sich bisher quer und nimmt sich nichts an.
Laut Aussage meines Händlers bin ich allerdings nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.
Ich habe die Franzosen jetzt mal direkt angeschrieben und schaue mal, ob dabei was rumkommt.

Bei einem Bike mit 4.400 EUR UVP erwarte ich da eigentlich etwas mehr entgegenkommen vom Hersteller.

Falls jemand mit einem Facebook-Account ausgestattet ist, könnte ja mal jemand die Bilder dort reinsetzen.


UPDATE: Ich habe mittlerweile die Rückmeldung direkt von Commencal, dass es für dieses Problem wohl ein Abkommen mit Fox gibt und die ganze Gabelkroneneinheit in einem Fox Servicecenter auf Garantie ausgetauscht wird.
Dann schauen wir doch mal....


----------



## toastet (7. Oktober 2013)

Schaft tauschen lößt ja das Problem nicht auf Dauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (7. Oktober 2013)

Musste mit Tesa abkleben!


----------



## seb_666 (7. Oktober 2013)

toastet schrieb:


> Schaft tauschen lößt ja das Problem nicht auf Dauer



Stimmt wohl. 
Ich habe jetzt einfach aus einer 1,5l Mineralwasserflasche den mittleren Teil rausgeschnitten, so dass es von der Höhe gerade ins Steuerrohr zwischen die beiden Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz passt.
Das ganze ist etwas eingedreht und drückt sich von selbst Richtung Steuerrohr-Wand.
Diese "Konstruktion" fungiert nun als trennende Hülse zwischen den Zügen und dem Gabelschaft.
Ich werde den Gabelschaft jetzt auch noch ordentlich einfetten (klar, nicht an der Vorbauklemmung *g*), das sollte ebenfalls helfen.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (7. Oktober 2013)

Auch eine sehr gute Idee mit der Wasserflasche!


----------



## nullstein (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe bei mir direkt beim Zusammenbau die Züge mit einem Schrumpfschlauch versehen und den Schaft teilweise mit einem alten Schlauch abgeklebt.


----------



## Quadeye (10. Oktober 2013)

seb_666 schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl.
> Ich habe jetzt einfach aus einer 1,5l Mineralwasserflasche den mittleren Teil rausgeschnitten, so dass es von der HÃ¶he gerade ins Steuerrohr zwischen die beiden Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz passt.
> Das ganze ist etwas eingedreht und drÃ¼ckt sich von selbst Richtung Steuerrohr-Wand.
> Diese "Konstruktion" fungiert nun als trennende HÃ¼lse zwischen den ZÃ¼gen und dem Gabelschaft.
> Ich werde den Gabelschaft jetzt auch noch ordentlich einfetten (klar, nicht an der Vorbauklemmung *g*), das sollte ebenfalls helfen.



Hallo zusammen â ab (hoffentlich) morgen bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Meta AM 2 (2013) !

Also Ã¼berlege ich gerade, ob ich die "TrennhÃ¼lse" gleich vom HÃ¤ndler einbauen lasse. Aber ehrlich, wenn die ZÃ¼ge schon 0,5-1mm tief in das Alu-Lenkrohr einschneiden, werden sie eine PE-Flasche innerhalb kÃ¼rzester Zeit ebenfalls durchtrennen. Sinnvoll wÃ¤re ein dÃ¼nnes Edelstahlblech, welches man auf das Lenkrohr klebt (wie ein Pflaster) oder besser mit Draht fixiert. Lasst mal ein Brainstorming machen, welcher Gebrauchsgegenstand dazu verwendet werden kÃ¶nnte â GetrÃ¤nkedosen sind ja nur aus Weisblech, was rostet und wahrscheinlich auch durchscheuertâ¦ Any ideas?

Edit: Sowas zum Beispiel:



Floppydisk 90mm(3.5inch) [Public domain], by I took this picture (my file took picture by muself), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## seb_666 (10. Oktober 2013)

Die Idee mit dem Schlauch als Schutz für den Gabelschaft finde ich auch recht vielversprechend.
Eine dicke Fettschicht dürfte auch was bringen.
Ansonsten werde ich ab jetzt die Stelle halt regelmäßig kontrollieren.

Eine Metall-Hülse dürfte ordentlich klappern. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das wollte ;-)

Das AM2 hat das Problem meinen Informationen nach übrigens nicht, da der Gabelschaft dort durchgehend 1 1/8" ist.


----------



## Iceman79 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

so wie es aussieht bin ich auch davon betroffen - mein Gabelschaft sieht noch schlimmer aus  würde mich über paar Bilder der Abhilfen oder genauere Angaben freuen. Mit dem Schlauch hört sich gut an aber gummi hat eine größere Reibung als beschichteter Metall... ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das nach hinten gehen kann... mit der Flasche die sich durch den Druck an die Wand drückt  kann es mir nicht ganz vorstellen, da wird auch früher oder später etwas nachgeben müssen...
Ich muss da auf jeden Fall auch was dran machen, weiß aber noch nicht was und wie 

Vielleicht sollte man in Richtung Leitungsführung- oder Schutz nachdenken - wie:







Gruß

Iceman


----------



## Quadeye (10. Oktober 2013)

> Eine Metall-HÃ¼lse dÃ¼rfte ordentlich klappern. Ich weiÃ nicht, ob ich das wollte ;-)


Das Metall mÃ¼sste man natÃ¼rlich fest mit dem Lenkrohr verbinden (kleben/drahten/etc)â¦



> Das AM2 hat das Problem meinen Informationen nach Ã¼brigens nicht, da der Gabelschaft dort durchgehend 1 1/8" ist.


Das wÃ¤re ja eine gut Nachricht! Wir werden uns das auf jeden Fall genau anschauen und hier berichten. Vergleichsbilder habe ich nur zum Meta AM 29" 2 finden kÃ¶nnen:
Meta AM 2012
Meta SX 2012
Meta AM 29" 2013

  @Iceman79: Wie sehen denn Deine Schalt/BremszÃ¼ge aus? Wahrscheinlich bis aufs Metall blank â oder?

Ich glaube einfach, dass wenn es hier bei jeder Lenkbewegung reibt, wird auf Dauer immer Metall auf Metall treffen. Und da die ZÃ¼ge (glaube ich) Federstahl verwenden, ist das Alu-Lenkrohr immer weicher. Deshalb muss etwas hÃ¤rteres wie eben Edelstahl herâ¦ Ich bin gespannt auch Eure Berichte in 3 Monaten ;-)


----------



## seb_666 (10. Oktober 2013)

Quadeye schrieb:


> @_Iceman79_: Wie sehen denn Deine Schalt/Bremszüge aus? Wahrscheinlich bis aufs Metall blank  oder?



Zumindest bei mir sind die Schalt-/Bremsleitungen komischerweise nicht abgenutzt.
Ich habe sie allerdings nicht rausgezogen, sondern nur mal daran entlang getastet und mal mit der Taschenlampe bei ausgebauter Gabel ins Steuerrohr geleuchtet. -> kein Abrieb festzustellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quadeye (10. Oktober 2013)

Übrigens  nur zur Info an alle Meta AM 2013 Besitzer, die jetzt in Panik am Gabelschaft rumschrauben:

O-Ton Händler: "Commencal hat auf das Problem im steuerrohr schon reagiert und den gabelschaft mit einer dicken Folie überzogen...!"

Also Entwarnung für uns! 

Das mit der Folie halte ich übrigens für eine gute Idee: Einfach so eine kräftige Händyschutzfolie  die halten ja ohne Ende.


----------



## Iceman79 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo...

...Vorsicht ist Mutter der Porzellankiste oder so  Ich hab beides gamacht., den Gabelschaft mit Teflonband beklebt und die Züge in Gummitülen eingebettet 
Mal gucken wie lange das so hält.











Gruß


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2013)

klappert dann auch nicht mehr, die richtig elegante Lösung gibt es bei Commencal im Shop:

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502547


----------



## UncleCharles (15. Oktober 2013)

Das PE aus der Getränkeflasche ist bestimmt nicht die blödeste Idee. Da kann man auch nicht einfach stumpf sagen, dass Stahl besser ist. Vielleicht hält Stahl ja eine Weile länger, aber dafür reibt dann wieder der Stahl am Schaft, und dem Zug tuts auch nicht gut.
Gleitlager in der Industrie sind oft aus Kunststoffen, und ich meine, gerade PE ist da nicht die blödeste Wahl. Der Trick ist, dass das Material da einfach von sich aus weniger Reibung hat, und daraus resultiert, dass man garnicht erst irgendwas besonders hartes oder abriebfestes nehmen muss, um dem Abrieb lange stand zu halten. Man vermeidet ihn einfach.


----------



## nullstein (26. Oktober 2013)

So knappe 3 Wochen später:
Panzertape,Schrumpfschlauch und Schlauch sind durchgerieben

Neue Taktik:
Schaft mit Handydisplayfolie abgeklebt,darüber Panzertape.Dazu noch Fett raufgeschmiert.Mal schauen,wie lange diese Bastellösung hält.
Funktioniert das ebenfalls nicht,wird  der Leitungsausgang wie beim 2014er Modell ins Unterrohr verlegt.


----------



## seb_666 (26. Oktober 2013)

Heftig, dass das so schnell geht. 
Wie viele Kilometer/Stunden bist Du denn ca. gefahren in den letzten 3 Wochen?
Bei mir war's nicht die Menge, deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass die Plastikflasche noch hält.

Bzgl. der Garantieabwicklung gibt's übrigens immer noch nichts neues. 
Anscheinend wird "hinter den Kulissen" noch diskutiert, wie die Abwicklung laufen soll.
Denn natürlich will keiner für den Schafttausch an der Gabel in Vorleistung treten :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (26. Oktober 2013)

Saß maximal 8 Stunden aufm Rad.
Bin schon ziemlich angefressen.


----------



## Jester (27. Oktober 2013)

wie wäre es nen alten fahrradschlauch über das rohr zu stülpen? werde auch mal schauen wie es bei mir aussieht


----------



## nullstein (27. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich getan.Der Schlauch trägt recht dick auf,dadurch läuft die Lenkung deutlich schwerer.


----------



## UncleCharles (27. Oktober 2013)

Je mehr Zeug ihr da rein stopft, desto größer wird die Kraft. Reibung ist nur von der Kraft (und vom Koeffizienten) abhängig, das wisst ihr sicher. Daher lasst das ganze Zeug soweit wie möglich weg. Das mit dem Stück PE-Flasche macht auf mich vom hören her immernoch den Besten Eindruck.


----------



## moab_x410 (16. November 2013)

Hab mir Heute aus einer  Medikamentendose, die ca. 43mm Durchmesser hatte, ein 90mm langes Stück abgeschnitten und geschlitzt.
Das Ganze noch an den Konus angepasst und mit dem Heissluftgebläse Form gebracht. 
Mit einem Stück aus einer Kleineren Dose, oben am Konus alles fixiert.
Zuletzt gut gefettet.


----------



## seb_666 (16. November 2013)

Klingt ja fast schon professionell ;-)
Die Lösung von Commencal ist übrigens eine Schutzfolie, die um den Gabelschaft geklebt wird.
Das Teil müsste in den nächsten Tagen bei mir aufschlagen, dann berichte ich wieder.


----------



## nullstein (16. November 2013)

Durftest du die Folie bezahlen?


----------



## seb_666 (16. November 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Durftest du die Folie bezahlen?



Nein, ich habe den Support von Commencal angeschrieben und wollte wissen, ob sie denn ne dauerhafte Lösung für das Problem anbieten könnten.
Die Antwort war, dass es halt diese besagte Folie gäbe.
Auf die Frage woher man die bekommt, sollte ich meine Adresse mitteilen und man versprach, mir das Teil zuzuschicken.
Schau'n wir mal...

Meine Gabel wurde übrigens letzte Woche von Toxo repariert und befindet sich gerade auf dem Rückweg zu mir.


----------



## GaGarmel (25. November 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es schon neuigkeiten zum thema vom Hersteller? Habe mir gestern ein SX2 bestellt


----------



## Jester (25. November 2013)

Habe bei mir mal nach geguckt. Kein abrieb! Dafür ist schon der  untere Steuersatz defekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb_666 (6. Dezember 2013)

Meine Aufkleber für den Gabelschaft, die Commencal mir zuschicken wollte, sind heute endlich angekommen.
Scheinbar wurde der Brief aber auch erst vorgestern abgeschickt 
Naja, besser spät als nie...

Jedenfalls ist es auch nix aufregendes. 
Es sind einfach zwei 9,5cm x 9,5cm große Stücke einer transparenten Klebefolie. Ähnlich wie die Lackschutzfolien, allerdings selbstklebend.
Ich würde die Stärke des Materials auf ca. 0.3mm schätzen, also ähnlich wie die Lackprotect "Freeride"-Variante der Lackprotect Folie.
Ich werde die Folie bei Gelegenheit mal anbringen und dabei auch meine Konstruktion mit der PET-Flasche auf Verschleiß prüfen.
Kann sich aber noch etwas hinziehen, da ich beim aktuellen Wetter wenig Lust zum Schrauben in der kalten Garage habe. Und für die Wohnung ist das Bike momentan deutlich zu dreckig ;-)


----------



## GaGarmel (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich durfte gestern endlich mein SX2 begrüßen 

Wäre super, wenn du nochmal berichten würdest wie die Folie bei dir so gehalten hat, wenns dann mal wieder irgendwann wärmer wird  

Ich glaube ich werde Commencal vorsorgend auch mal anschreiben, von dem Problem scheinen die ja öfter mal zu hören...
Ansonsten habe ich gesehen, dass es auch so oberflächenschutzfolien für z.B. Tischoberflächen gibt, die selbstklebend sind und bis zu 1mm stark...wäre vielleicht auch noch eine alternative. Wir können hier ja mal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln 

Grüße


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Dezember 2013)

DinA4 Bogen 3M Schutzfolie selbstklebend bei Polo für 5 Euro, das Zeug hält, klebt sehr gut und schützt sicher.

Ist ja keine Wissenschaft


----------



## spicy-doc (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi, hab zwar kein meta, aber es eine Idee aus alten Zeiten :http://www.tesa.de/consumer/klebebaender/reparatur_gewebebaender/tesa_aluminium_tape,c.html
ist zwar dünn, aber mehrere Lagen sind möglich. (in den 1990 in 2 lagen als kettenstrebenschutz verwendet, ging nicht kapput...:


----------



## GaGarmel (15. Dezember 2013)

spicy-doc schrieb:


> Hi, hab zwar kein meta, aber es eine Idee aus alten Zeiten :http://www.tesa.de/consumer/klebebaender/reparatur_gewebebaender/tesa_aluminium_tape,c.html
> ist zwar dünn, aber mehrere Lagen sind möglich. (in den 1990 in 2 lagen als kettenstrebenschutz verwendet, ging nicht kapput...:



Das sieht echt nach einer guten Alternative aus  
Naja, ich bekommen jetzt auch die Folie von Commencal geschickt, mal gucken wie die sich so macht


----------



## Eimer+ (18. Februar 2014)

Die Idee mit dem Alutape scheint mir sehr viel Sinn zu machen...
Gibts schon jemanden mit der "ultimativen" Lösung, die bestimmt funktioniert?
Bin dabei mir ein neues Bike mit Meta SL 2012-Rahmen aufzubauen - im Idealfall direkt mit der richtigen Lösung...


----------



## peeeti (22. Februar 2014)

Beim Commencal v3 werden die Züge ja auch innen am Schaft vorbei gelegt. Gibt es da schon was dazu? Oder keine Problem. Müsste ja die gleiche Problematik sein.
Ich persönlich hab jetzt es halt gut eingefettet, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Februar 2014)

das wird aber in der Regel mit Doppelbrücke ergo auch mit 1 1/8" Schaft gefahren, da ist dann auch mehr Platz


----------



## peeeti (22. Februar 2014)

Jo hab ja auch ne Boxxer drin, nur nicht dran gedacht, dass das so schleifen könnte. Im DH v3 Thread hat aber auch einer geschrieben, dass man den Schaft lieber abkleben sollen. Zumindest habe ich das gerade eben entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Februar 2014)

schadet bestimmt nicht, Du hast aber viel mehr Platz als beim Meta mit Tapert-Schaft


----------



## nullstein (1. März 2014)

Hier mal ein Update von mir:
Rahmen: Meta AM 2013
Gabel: RS Pike RCT3

Ich habe den Schaft an der entsprechenden Stelle mit Panzertape umwickelt und zusätzlich ein Stück aus einer PET-Flasche verwendet. Die Züge laufen somit direkt über das Stück PET. Um die Reibung noch etwas zu reduzieren, habe ich das PET gefettet. Heute, ca. 10 Ausfahrten nach der Modifikation, ist das Stück PET sowie das Panzertape durch. Demzufolge nicht die optimale Lösung.
Wie halten eure Folien von Commencal bzw eure Eigenbaulösungen?


----------



## seb_666 (10. März 2014)

Ich bin heute endlich mal dazu gekommen, die Gabel rauszunehmen und zu schauen, was die Sprudelflaschen-Konstruktion taugt.
Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd - zumindest in Punkto Langzeithaltbarkeit ist das nix.

So sieht das gebastelte Teil aus - es reicht auf jeden Fall aus für 2 Lagen Kunststoff über der gefährdeten Stelle:




Im Detail erkennt man, dass das leider alles nix hilft:




Am Gabelschaft waren auch schon wieder leichte Spuren zu sehen. Zum Glück noch nicht weiter schlimm.
Ich habe mir jetzt die von Commencal gelieferte Schutzfolie aufgeklebt, was recht bescheiden geht, weil die zum einen nicht sonderlich gut klebt und sich zum anderen auf dem konischen Schaft auch nicht gerade anbringen lässt.
Auch diesmal habe ich wieder eine Sprudelflasche zerschnitten (geschadet hat es jedenfalls nicht und den Verlust von 25 Cent Pfand werd ich verschmerzen ;-).
Das ganze habe ich dann gut eingefettet - und mir einen Termin für die nächste Kontrolle vor dem Herbst in den Kalender geschrieben.

Für den Fall, dass jemand eine dauerhafte Lösung gefunden hat: immer her damit.

BTW: Das waren jetzt ziemlich genau 5 Monate und eher bescheidene 650 km...


----------



## peeeti (11. März 2014)

Schaut ja böse aus. Ich täte mal sagen, eindeutige Fehlkonstruktion ^^
Ich selber hab jetzt halt Isolationsmaterial für Rohr um mein Gabelschaft gemacht. Aber fahre auch nen V3. Mal sehen ob nach ein paar Ausfahrten die Isolierung noch heile ist.


----------



## seb_666 (11. März 2014)

Am v3 fährst Du ja wahrscheinlich keinen konischen Schaft. Damit sollte das Problem ja nicht auftreten.


----------



## peeeti (11. März 2014)

Nein, das nicht aber ich hatte den ganzen Schaft mit Fett leicht eingerieben und an den Stellen wo die Züge entlang liefeen war das Fett weg. Also schleifen tun sie anscheinend schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (11. März 2014)

Von Fett rate ich ab.In Verbindung mit Staub und Dreck bildet das eine schöne adhäsive Paste,die noch mehr scheuert.
Ich teste grade Graphit,als reibungsarmes Medium.
Ich werde berichten


----------



## Jester (11. März 2014)

Verlegt die Züge mit mehr reserve im Steuerrohr. So hab ich es getan und da schleift nirgends was. Auch nach einem guten Jahr keine Spur von Abrieb


----------



## peeeti (11. März 2014)

Meine Kabel haben genüüügend Reserve... aber die sind so starr das man sie nicht richtig biegen kann. Deshalb laufen sie straight am Schaft vorbei.
Wie gesagt Rohrisolierung mit Panzerband ummantelt und mal sehen wie langs hält. Natürlich ohne Fett außen an der Isolierung


----------



## Scheissenduro (19. März 2014)

also alles andere außer der schutzfolie klingt mir nach gefummel und das reibungsproblem wird auch nur verlagert. am besten wäre wohl den kontakt ganz zu vermeiden.
meine idee wäre ein klebefüßchen innen am headtube, welches den zug vom schaft fern hält. den kanelbinder vom füschen nicht ganz schließen versteht sich, gerade so dass es keinen kontakt gibt und der bogen im zug nicht allzu groß wird...


----------



## Eimer+ (19. März 2014)

Zumindest bei mir ist für eine solche Lösung defintiv kein Platz...
Ich habe bei meinem Neuaufbau jetzt mal eine Kombi versucht. Einige Streifen Alutape auf dem Gabelschaft und darüber ein Tape aus Glasfasergewebe mit Telflonbeschichtung (--> Reibung). Das Gewebetape dann noch um die Züge gewickelt....schon ist der Zwischenraum aufgebraucht. Ich konnte die Gummitülle für die unteren Zuge am Meta garnicht mehr montieren.
Hab wenig Hoffnung, dass das eine dauerhafte Lösung ist. Die Spannung auf den Zügen ist zumindest bei Tapered-Shaft so groß, dass im Endeffekt so ziemlich alles durchgerieben werden wird.
Genialer Rahmen, aber dieses Detail ist leider eine völlige Fehlkonstruktion...


----------



## Scheissenduro (19. März 2014)

dann eine hülse über den schaft werfen, die sich frei bewegt und drehen kann und nicht mit dem schaft verklebt ist. auf die weise drehen schaft und hülse unabhängig voneinander und die züge haben ihr eigenes "lager" das bei lenkbewegung nicht mitbewegt, da sich der schaft in der hülse frei dreht

über das geklapper der losen hülse müsste dann noch nachgedacht werden...


----------



## seb_666 (19. März 2014)

Die "Hülse" habe ich ja aus einer aufgeschnittenen Sprudelflasche gebastelt, aber auch die wird von den Zügen durchgefräst.
Man könnte das ganze natürlich etwas haltbarer aus Metall bauen, aber auch das wäre nicht dauerhaft, es klappert, und wenn man Pech hat, schleift die Hülse am Gabelschaft und bearbeitet ihn an einer anderen Stelle.


----------



## Scheissenduro (19. März 2014)

hätte eher an eine etwas filigranere hülse gedacht die, nicht so viel aufträgt und das ganze nicht so stopft. nja mal sehen bekomme meins bald und werde sehen. zur not muss man eben doch den bohrer ansetzen und den eingang an´s unterrohr verlegen


----------



## nullstein (19. März 2014)

Ich werde jetzt auch den Weg übers Unterrohr gehen. Am WE wird gefräst.


----------



## tequesta (19. März 2014)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> DinA4 Bogen 3M Schutzfolie selbstklebend bei Polo für 5 Euro, das Zeug hält, klebt sehr gut und schützt sicher.
> 
> Ist ja keine Wissenschaft


 
Hält die Lösung bei Dir dauerhaft, John-Doe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eimer+ (19. März 2014)

An eine gedrehte Hülse aus NE-Metall hab ich auch schon gedacht, wäre allerdings ne ziemliche Aufgabe sowas herzustellen...ich kanns jedenfalls nicht. Ich würde sie aber auf dem Schaft festsetzen.
Gefrästes Oberrohr ist natürlich super.......sofern der Rahmen dann noch hält. Der Bereich am Steuerrohr ist schon recht hoch belastet. Andere Rahmenhersteller lassen allerdings die Züge auch da rauskommen. Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Lösungsversuchs mit Alutape und GF-Tape


----------



## peeeti (19. März 2014)

Okay, dann hat das Meta echt mehr Probleme als das V3. Da ist beim Steuerrohr "Platz" um halt auch ne ganze Rohrisolierung reinzupacken. Werde jetzt erstmal 3-4 Biketage in Bikeparks hinter mich bringen und dann mal nachsehen. 
Aber allein aus so einem Grund würde ich mir kein Meta kaufen xD


----------



## Scheissenduro (3. April 2014)

Kann mir mal schnell wer helfen bitte. Möchte die Gabel verkaufen, hab aber kein Plan ob es ne Float oder Talas ist oder was der unterschied wäre. Im Netz steht auch nur 34 CTD Fit....
hier mal der Link von commencal


----------



## peeeti (3. April 2014)

Dürfte eine mit Feder sein so viel ich weis. Aber Nagel mich da net fest.


----------



## Scheissenduro (3. April 2014)

also ist talas coil und float air? dann ist es ne float  danke


----------



## seb_666 (3. April 2014)

Nein, die Coil heißt "Van". Talas ist Luft mit Federwegsverstellung, Float ist Luft ohne Federwegsverstellung.
Normalerweise steht es vorne auf der Gabelbrücke drauf.


----------



## peeeti (4. April 2014)

Wieder was gelernt. Eigentlich müsste ich es ja wissen ^^ weil ich ne 32 Talas hab. Aber habs noch nie umgestellt da sie richtig eingestellt ist


----------



## tequesta (4. April 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Dürfte eine mit Feder sein so viel ich weis. Aber Nagel mich da net fest. Also eher Talas


In dem Hinweis fehlt nur noch die Schlussfolgerung, dass es sich um eine Rockshox handeln muss.


----------



## peeeti (4. April 2014)

Clown gefrühstückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (5. April 2014)




----------



## peeeti (5. April 2014)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich hab gesagt das ich mir nicht sicher bin. Deswegen war es eine Vermutung. Also toastet und tequesta ... einfach mal die Fresse halten!


----------



## capcom (5. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bei Amazon finden sich bezahlbare Klebebänder mit einem UHMW-PE Träger. Dieses (ULTRAHochMolekularGewicht) PE reibt extrem langsam ab und wird als anti-Quietsch bzw. Gleitband in der Automobilindustrie eingesetzt. Bei tesa heißt es 51206. Finde es aber nur zu hohen Preisen in größeren Formaten. Ich habe mit diesem Klebeband Abrieb zw. Bowdenzug und Rahmen (Lackschutz) von etwa 2 Jahren vermeiden können. Es ist glatt und erzeugt wenig Reibung. Also ein Versuch lohnt sich. Fahre selbst ein SX und werde das Tape die Tage einsetzen. Mal schauen, was draus wird!


----------



## elfGrad (12. April 2014)

Moin
Habe die 3M Folie zum Schutz aufgeklebt bisher (ca 200km) hält sie eventuell werde ich die Züge auch noch damit abkleben


----------



## Dusius (14. April 2014)

Ist das Problem bei den neuen Rahmen behoben worden?


----------



## boescha (2. Juli 2014)

Letzter Post von vor fast 3 Monaten - hat sich das mit der Folie am Gabelschaft als haltbare Lösung erwiesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (4. Juli 2014)

Welche Folie ist richtig dünn und haltbar? Gibt es sowas wie diese PTFE Füße für Computermäuse als Folie? Das gleitet enorm gut und müsste daher lang halten. Meine normale Folie fürs Bike war nach 2,5 Tagen Livigno am Gabelschaft durchgescheuert. Fahre eine 1.5 Gabel im Supreme FR - eine tapered sollte an der Stelle nur unwesentlich dünner sein.


----------



## Scheissenduro (4. Juli 2014)

hab ein bisschen mit einer pet-flasche rumprobiert (konisch) bis jetzt nix zu sehen. war allerdings erst 4/5 mal unterwegs damit


----------



## Fekl (9. Juli 2014)

Was haltet ihr von sowas: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teflon-Klebe...6?pt=Metzgereiausstattung&hash=item2c862605fa

Oder doch besser ne richtig feste und sehr dünne Folie - hat da jmd. nen Link?


----------



## elfGrad (10. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab diese Folie genommen http://www.ebay.de/itm/3M-8591-29-x...0907249117?pt=Autozubehör&hash=item3cbf48addd


----------



## DumDum (13. Juli 2014)

Würde mich auch noch interessieren. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Folie aus, die Commencal einigen geschickt hat, taugt die was?
Ansonsten sieht das Klebeband von elfGrad gar nicht schlecht aus.
Momentan hab ich 2 Lagen Notubes Felgenband auf dem Gabelschaft, flog halt noch Zuhause rum.
Hält aber auch nur gute 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## nullstein (13. Juli 2014)

Ich habe aktuell ein Stück PET Flasche und darüber Panzertape verbaut.Das ganze mit einer Schicht Graphit versehen.Hält bisher sehr gut (ca 2 Monate).


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. Juli 2014)

DumDum schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Folie aus, die Commencal einigen geschickt hat, taugt die was?



eher nicht


----------



## sevens4 (15. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand schon einmalden Versuch gemacht mit Scheuerschutzschlauch, welcher bei Hydraulikschläuchen zum Einsatz kommt?
Ist ein Gewebe, welches wie ein Strumpf gezogen und auf die Durchmesser angepasst werden kann.


----------



## Scheissenduro (15. Juli 2014)

wenn es sich der form anpassen kann ist es interessant. hast du nen link


----------



## Scheissenduro (15. Juli 2014)

sowas?!
https://www.landefeld.de/gruppe/de/scheuerschutzschlauch-fuer-hochdruckschlaeuche/SSS20

bin grade am überlegen, ob ichs mal mit ner schicht epoxy-harz versuchen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (15. Juli 2014)

ja genau sowas meine ich


----------



## Fekl (22. Juli 2014)

Hat das jetzt schon jmd probiert? Müsste echt dünn sein, damit das bei mir passt. Ich habe jetzt die 3M PU 8591E Folie hier und werde das die Tage testen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Durchmesser eines tapered Schafts 3,5 cm über der Gabelkrone ist? Das ist genau die Stelle wo die Bremsleitung am Schaft reibt im Supreme FR. Würde mich mal interessieren ob mein durchgängiger 1.5 Schaft an der Stelle (viel) dicker ist..


----------



## peeeti (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt eine M3 Band rum ein Panzertape eine Rohrisolierung mit Panzertape und außen sind dann die Kabel ... die sich eigentlich nicht mehr bewegen lassen ^^
Aber lenken kann man top


----------



## Fekl (22. Juli 2014)

Ohoh...klingt nach viel Reibung^^ Hab mal eben die Folie aufgeklebt. Ist auf jeden Fall nur maximal halb so dick wie meine alte, klebt gut und macht erstmal nen guten Eindruck...mal sehen wie lange. Die Gummidichtung vorn "dichtet" aber wohl eher weniger. Mein unteres Lager (Cane Creek 40) war nach grade mal einer Woche Einsatz fest. Da kommt halt recht viel Dreck und Wasser rein.


----------



## peeeti (23. Juli 2014)

Ich muss dazu sagen, ich fahr ein Commencal V3.
Habe auch ein CC 40 Steuersatz und fette, das immer alles schön ein. Reibung ist so naja ^^ Dafür bewegn sich die kabel nicht mehr xD -> kein Abrieb
Ich muss generell dazu sagen, dass zwar das Bike schön sauber aussieht mit innen verlegten Kabeln aber mit dem Dreck am Steuersatz und der Reibung ist das mal echt fail. Ist für mich schon ein kleiner Grund nach einen neuen Rahmen zu schauen


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi all
besteht das Problem auch bei 29 Meta AM?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## rosterberg73 (12. November 2014)

Ist das Problem seitens Commencal jetzt eigentlich gelöst worden? Ich wollte das 
META AM V3 650B zulegen und bin nun doch etwas verunsichert?


----------



## Blue729 (12. November 2014)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Ist das Problem seitens Commencal jetzt eigentlich gelöst worden? Ich wollte das
> META AM V3 650B zulegen und bin nun doch etwas verunsichert?



Och Bitte...  es wird dir gleich den Schaft durchscheuern und dann......
Mal ernsthaft: ist hier schonmal jemand die Gabel flöten gegangen? 
Nein. Also kackt euch mal nicht ins Hemd. Ist ja schlimmer wie im canyon forum die wegen ner Delle im Rahmen die Hose voll haben. 
Inzwischen ist sogar im Rahmen eine Führung. Ein Klotz aus styro  da laufen die Kabel oben hinterm Steuersatz durch.


----------



## Tequi-Roox (12. November 2014)

Moin zusammen.

Ich hätte da vielleicht eine umsetzbare Idee für euch.
Man könnte ein Stück Kunststoffrohr/hülse mit mit einem ca. Innendurchmesser (bis 1-2 mm gößer) der schmalsten Stelle vom Schaft nehmen....nur zur Veranschaulichnung sowas oder sowas.

Den Schaft dann vernünftig einfetten, die Kunststoffhülse drüber, und damit sie sich der konischen Form anpasst mit einen Heißluftfön gleichmäßig erwärmen....dabei natürlich die Hülse vorsichtig drehend runter drücken.

Nach dem Abkühlen hätte man nun eine passgenaue Gleitlagerung um den Schaft.
Damit sich diese auch leichtgängig dreht, wäre ein Öl bzw. leichtes Fett sehr ratsam.

Die Züge und die Hülse sollten außen nun fettfrei gesäubert werden, damit dort die Reibkraft ausreicht um die gleitgelagerte Hülse auch zu drehen.

Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass dies eine Dauerhafte Lösung für euer Problem ist.....vielleicht probiert es ja mal jmd. aus. 


PS: Ich halte es übrigens auch für völlig überzogen einen sonst sehr guten Rahmen nur wegen solch einer Kleinigkeit zu verwerfen...  ...auch wenn es natürlich erstmal einen Kritikpunkt darstellt.
Habt weiterhin viel Spaß und Freude mit euren Meta`s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (13. November 2014)

rosterberg73 schrieb:


> Ist das Problem seitens Commencal jetzt eigentlich gelöst worden? Ich wollte das
> META AM V3 650B zulegen und bin nun doch etwas verunsichert?


[/QUOTE]

Da ich genau dieses Modell habe und beim einbau der reverb nachgesehen habe:
Ja es ist eine Kunststofffolie am Gabelschaft.


----------



## FreakOutJoe (28. November 2014)

Hey Dudes, ich habe gestern mein 2014er Commencal FR zusammen gebaut! Nun stellen sich mir 2 Fragen:
1. Besteht das Problem mit dem Abrieb auch bei mir? Würde gerne meine Fox 36 vor Abrieb schützen, möchte aber nicht UNBEDINGT basteln.

2. Wie gabt ihr die Leitungen im Hinterbau verlegt? Bei mir passt die 4mm dicke Schaltleitung einfach nicht durch...mache ich da was falsch? 



LG  Joe!


----------



## DocThrasher (29. März 2015)

Hi zusammen,

werde das Problem auch haben, wenn ich fertig mit dem Aufbau bin ... wie habt Ihr es gelöst?
An meinem Gabelschaft ist keine Folie :/


----------



## elfGrad (30. März 2015)

Ich zitier mich mal



elfGrad schrieb:


> Also ich hab diese Folie genommen http://www.ebay.de/itm/3M-8591-29-x-60-cm-Scotchgard-Lackschutzfolie-PU-Film-Kettenstrebenschutz-350-m-/260907249117?pt=Autozubehör&hash=item3cbf48addd



hält bis jetzt gut


----------



## DocThrasher (30. März 2015)

Ist die nicht zu dünn?


----------



## seb_666 (30. März 2015)

Nö, das passt schon. 0,35mm sind schon auf der dickeren Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (28. September 2016)

Guten Morgen,  der letzte Post ist schon etwas länger zurück aber trotzdem habe ich eine Idee zur Lösung.
Wo Reibung entsteht muss man diese Reduzieren. Ich werde ein Stück Teflonfolie auf den Schaft Kleben.
Allgemein finde ich aber das die Problematik echt übertreiben wird. Bis der Zug da den Schaft durchschert muss schon echt viel passieren.... Optisch schön ist es nicht. Und willst du die Gabel verkaufen, fragt jeder danach was da ist, also nervig....


----------



## sho.x (10. Januar 2017)

Da ich auch gerade an einem 2012er Meta AM schraube ... gibt es mittlerweile Langzeiterfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Lösungen?

Welche Schutzfolie hat sich bewährt? Reicht die 3M 8591 oder besser das Tesa 51206 verwenden? Hat jemand die Gleitlagerung per Hülse umgesetzt?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (26. Juli 2017)

Gelbes Tesa Tubeless Band (No tubes) auf den Gableschaft kleben funktioniert gut. Selbst das reibt es aber nach einiger Zeit durch


----------



## DocThrasher (17. September 2018)

Habe mich für eine andere Variante entschieden 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eure-commencal-raeder.628562/page-16


----------



## PhatBiker (17. September 2018)

Jahre später eine vernünftige Lösung . . . Schon teuer die Rahmen und Räder. Das man noch basteln muss um die Gabelschäfte zu schützen find ich schon recht bescheiden . . .


----------

